# Vicenza rescape!



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Had good fun doing this yesterday. I sold my kribs and I'll try either Apistos or Bolivian rams now. If it's Bolivians rams I'll just turn the coconut shells upside down. 

Before and after pics. Not sure why the new one is smaller. Wasn't part of the rescape...

Before:









After:









Thanks for looking.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

The Vicenza itself is pretty amazing. What a great tank to work with. I like both your before and after pics, but the after pic is a bit small for me to make out enough detail so I am best able to admire the first version. I can tell that your redone tank looks fresh and spacious, though. 

What are the brown pillow-shaped things on the front edges of your rescaped tank? They remind me of a sasparilla-flavoured candy that I used to have as a kid. Are they caves for plecostomus?

Do you feel a little excited as you plan for some new inhabitants?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Maureen. The brown pillow shaped things are burritos. Apparently some Central America fish love them .

Actually they are krib caves. I got them from a group buy that 2wheelsx2 organised a while back. The kribs loved them, and I figure it's a little like the coconut shells in the sense that if I get Apistos then they might like them too since they are cave spawners, and if I get Bolivian rams then they might lay eggs on the top. So I kept them in there. They're not the most beautiful ornament, but I don't mind them. One thing to make them less unsightly is to silicon some gravel all around them, but I don't have the energy at the moment. Probably because they don't really bother me.

Yes actually the rescape sparked the flame again. I had become a little bored with this tank, and even considered tearing it down, but now I feel excited again and I'm looking forward to adding the fish and trying to get them to spawn. I only have hatchet fish in there at the moment, and actually I only have 3 so I need to get a few more too.

Anyway, thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Ha ha, you got me there. I spent several seconds wondering why I'd never heard of tank burritos, given that I love South American fish...

I'm really glad that your excitement is coming back. The burritos provide a nice contrast to the greens, too.



crazy72 said:


> Thanks Maureen. The brown pillow shaped things are burritos. Apparently some Central America fish love them .


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice change Franck. You know what's been working for me? In my 15 gallon, some moss (someone said it might be Taiwan moss, I'm not sure) got stuck on my pleco cave, and now it's growing over it all over. I like the look and the moss is not too invasive like java moss. You might want to give that a try on your "burritos".


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Nice change Franck. You know what's been working for me? In my 15 gallon, some moss (someone said it might be Taiwan moss, I'm not sure) got stuck on my pleco cave, and now it's growing over it all over. I like the look and the moss is not too invasive like java moss. You might want to give that a try on your "burritos".


Thanks Gary. Actually yes, I did that (attach moss around) on purpose with one of these caves in the previous scape (not visible on the pic, somewhere in the jungle). I agree, it does look good. I removed the moss for now because it's probably better without it as a spawning site if I go with Bolovian rams, but I'll likely do it again if I end up going with Apistos.


----------

